# 'View your posts' doesn't work



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sure you know, just in case you didn't.

Presumably a glitch after the downtime.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mine have been ok - seems to be a few glitches here and there inc member's pc not staying logged on and view new posts not resetting after leaving then retuning to the forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

my new posts still not resetting just for the record


----------

